# Retic genetics



## daltoncornsnakes (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Recently got into the retic game after years & years of researching & planning. Starting off with a little cb17 purple male, should be picking him up once I'm happy with his setup - pretty basic morph but this was the one I had my heart set on all those years ago when purples were the new thing - luckily for me they're no longer ridiculous money!

As I like to breed a lot of my snakes, it's very likely that I'll be looking for a female after getting to grips with this little guy. Probably only once he's full size as I want to 'grow' with him & gain my experience of larger boids with the one before jumping in & buying a second. 

Not sure what avenue to go down for his future mate, but the genetics side of things does seem to throw a bit of confusion into the mix too. Back when I first started researching retics, I was only aware of one strain of albinism, with the lavender/white/purple variation being luck of the draw. However, I'm starting to see numerous ads for 'het purple' & 'het lavender' retics. My question is pretty simple: would a het albino female to my purple albino male produce albino offspring, or do I need to be looking for a specific line of albinism? 

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Clark strain albino with the white, purple and lavenders isn't luck of the draw...

Purple x Purple = Purple hatchlings

White x White = White hatchlings

Purple x White = Lavender hatchlings

Lavender x Lavender = Purple, lavender and white hatchlings

Lavender x Purple = Purple and lavender hatchlings

Lavender x White = Lavender and white hatchlings

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## daltoncornsnakes (Aug 25, 2016)

Esiuol said:


> Clark strain albino with the white, purple and lavenders isn't luck of the draw...
> 
> Purple x Purple = Purple hatchlings
> 
> ...


Thankyou!

So could a het albino to my visual purple throw any mixture of the albino phases? Or would any visuals be purple?


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

daltoncornsnakes said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> So could a het albino to my visual purple throw any mixture of the albino phases? Or would any visuals be purple?


It would depend on the hets parents genetics if a white, purple or lav was used. 

You could either have all purple OR purple and lavender OR purple and white I believe. 

You couldn't get purple, lavender and white all in the same clutch since that is only with lavender x lavender pairings.


----------



## daltoncornsnakes (Aug 25, 2016)

Esiuol said:


> daltoncornsnakes said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou!
> ...


Cool, thanks.

Makes things a bit easier - was hoping to go for a multi gene co-dom female who was het albino to get a range of potential hatchlings, so that's probably what I'll do now I'm clearer on how the strains work. 

Thanks!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Usually a given location in the snake genome has a set of two alleles, the normal gene and one mutant gene. This can form three possible gene pairs:
two copies of the mutant gene,
two copies of the normal gene,
and a mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

The reticulated python's white albino, purple albino and normal genes form a set of 3 alleles, which can form 6 possible gene pairs:
two copies of the white albino mutant gene (produces white albino morph),
two copies of the purple albino mutant gene (produces purple albino morph),
two copies of the normal gene (looks and is normal),
a white albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene (het white albino, looks normal),
a purple albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene (het purple albino, looks normal),
and a white albino mutant gene paired with a purple albino mutant gene (produces lavender albino morph).

Six possible gene pairs produce 36 possible matings:
white albino male x white albino female
white albino male x purple albino female
white albino male x normal female
white albino male x het white albino female
white albino male x het purple albino female
white albino male x lavender albino female

purple albino male x white albino female
purple albino male x purple albino female
purple albino male x normal female
purple albino male x het white albino female
purple albino male x het purple albino female
purple albino male x lavender albino female

normal male x white albino female
normal male x purple albino female
normal male x normal female
normal male x het white albino female
normal male x het purple albino female
normal male x lavender albino female

het white albino male x white albino female
het white albino male x purple albino female
het white albino male x normal female
het white albino male x het white albino female
het white albino male x het purple albino female
het white albino male x lavender albino female

het purple albino male x white albino female
het purple albino male x purple albino female
het purple albino male x normal female
het purple albino male x het white albino female
het purple albino male x het purple albino female
het purple albino male x lavender albino female

lavender albino male x white albino female
lavender albino male x purple albino female
lavender albino male x normal female
lavender albino male x het white albino female
lavender albino male x het purple albino female
lavender albino male x lavender albino female

Esuiol filled out the results of some of the matings. I will leave the rest as a exercise for the reader.


----------

